# that must be bacterial



## fabio (Oct 7, 2009)

hi everybody , i m fabio i m french and i have been living the last 8 years with severe ibs d.i ve tried many things to get over it but the only thing wich gave me a miraculous relief were antibiotics.one year ago i had this paintful teethache and my dentist decided to put me on a one week course of metrodinazole and spyramicin to calm it; it actually calmed it immediatly but it cured my ibs d during 1 month , i couldn t believe i thought it was definitly cured but it came back. few month later i tried it again : cured and guess what .... : it came back again!!!!afterwards i did a new course but it didn t work as it used to. i did exploration of my stools wich revealed i had colonies of candidas albicans the doctor gave me fungizone wich is antibiotics against candidas and guess what.....normal again during one month with little few episods of diarrhea but with no pain.but finally diarrhea and pain came back again.......there must be a bacterial or parasit problem that s obvious ......i did the lactulose breath test which revealed i had no SIBO. some doctors think our problem could be due to an undiscovered pathogenic agent .....that could explain why so many people found relief through antibiotics like xifaxan .........if some has any news to share it would be great PS i m thinking of using natural antibiotics like oil of oregano........fabio


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

did you ever try taking antibiotics/fungals and following it up with a long course of probiotics?Ian


----------



## fabio (Oct 7, 2009)

yes i did take digestive advantage for 3 WEEKS


----------

